# Sata Controller Drivers?



## CharmPeddler

im working on a HP Pavilion a1100y with an Asus ptgd-la mobo.
im trying to reinstall xp and i need to find the Sata Controller Drivers. 

idk why but im having a helluva time finding anything. asus' site doesnt show a ptgd-la board...

can anyone help me out?


----------



## CharmPeddler

anyone have an idea? or are my refreshes just not working right?


----------



## Geoff

Have you tried the HP site?


----------



## CharmPeddler

yess, ive tried both hp and assus. maybe im wording my searches wrong?

"Sata Controller Driver", right?


----------



## CharmPeddler

someone else have something for me????


----------



## idyllhands

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
You can find drivers for different Asus mobos here by socket type/model.
I think they usually bundle the SATA and RAID driver together, which may be why you're not finding it searching for SATA only..


----------



## CharmPeddler

yepp been there and tried that.

mobo is a Socket 775 model, ptgd-la. there is no ptgd-la under that 775 socket listing.
thanks though.


----------



## chemotz

this wouldn't solve the problem but i think you'll get something
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00758841&dlc=nl&lc=nl&cc=be
and this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml
hope that'll help


----------



## CharmPeddler

thanks for the Nlite info, ive been reading up on it for a while now. looks like something i could use.


----------



## supadave

http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=126&category=driver&os=0&go=GO

This follup is a bit old.. but here is the driver you need.. The controller is called Fasttx2 or SATA300/SATAII150 TX series. Make sure you keep the folder structure intact when putting it on floppy and away you go.. Worked for an ERD repair on the same model machine for me.

Good luck


----------



## sharvick

try drivermax software
search for it using google


----------



## johnb35

supadave said:


> http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=126&category=driver&os=0&go=GO
> 
> This follup is a bit old.. but here is the driver you need.. The controller is called Fasttx2 or SATA300/SATAII150 TX series. Make sure you keep the folder structure intact when putting it on floppy and away you go.. Worked for an ERD repair on the same model machine for me.
> 
> Good luck





sharvick said:


> try drivermax software
> search for it using google



This thread is 7 months old. Why are you resurrecting it?  Most likely the OP has found a solution to his problem or he would have kept posting.


----------



## safani

*THaNK YOu LotS*



johnb35 said:


> This thread is 7 months old. Why are you resurrecting it?  Most likely the OP has found a solution to his problem or he would have kept posting.



I just wanted to say that...this resurrection was a blessing and helped me al lot as no one gave the solution.

 :good:


----------

